
Fintech startup Revolut is launching its robinhood like stock trading - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/31/revolut-launches-stock-trading-in-limited-release/
======
neilharbinger
This makes NASDAQ and NYSE available to Revolut Metal customers in Europe
after an app update.

Sounds like a great way to execute trades identified by the service we showed
HN yesterday, TradePath.app.

